# Dexlight X.1 3W Cree



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got a pre-production Dexlight X.1 3W Cree from Deal Extreme. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2888

Scheduled for release on May 10, 2007.

Changes from pre-production to final production.

1. The PWM flicker issue at low brightenss modes (5%-30%). The current designed speed is about 100Hz. Will improve to 200Hz or higher for those low light levels.

2. Final product's color will be Natural Type III Hard Anodize.

3. The threads are a bit narrow. They will be made for easier twisting. Although the pre-production model I received, the threads seem fine to me.

4. The rectangular patterns around the tube are cut a bit too deep, They will be made shallower for better appearance. 

5. The laser imprint on the demo unit is a disaster as Kyle pushed for the demo and made the imprints using their not-so-qualified machine. For the production units the imprints will be done at a professional factory and they will be made "normal" (should equal or exceed the quality of imprint on the Jet Beam). It will feature a mini DX logo (the one on DX's website) and serial number and date.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

The fit and finish of the pre-production model Dexlight X.1 3W Cree I received is excellent.

The type III Hard Anodize is also excellent.

Reflector: Textured Alumium.

Lens: Sapphire Crystal

Material: T6061 Aircraft Grade Aluminum.

Finish: Type III Hard Anodize Natural, tested 45uM (+-5%) Hardness.

Battery Type: AA or any AA size battery.

Circuit: 0.7V - 4.2V

Switch: Reverse Clickie with 11 levels of output and 5 special functions. Works exactly like the Jet Beam MKIIX.

Water resistance: 30 feet

Dimension: Bezel diameter 19.5mm, Tail diameter 20.5mm, Length, 90mm.

Weight:40g (excluding batteries)

Optional accessories: 2AA Extension Battery Tube.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------





































Both AW's Protected 14500 and Ultrafire 14500 fit with no problems.






AW's Protected 14500 






Ultrafire 14500






Left to right. Jet Beam CL-E, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree, Jet Beam MKIIX, Fenix L1D CE






Left to right. Jet Beam CL-E, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree, Jet Beam MKIIX, Fenix L1D CE






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Jet Beam MKIIX






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Jet Beam MKIIX






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Jet Beam MKIIX






Top, Jet Beam MKIIX. Bottom, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree






All beamshots using freshly charged AW's Protected 14500's The Fenix L1D CE used Ultrafire 14500 (AW's Protected 14500 would not fit).

Dexlight X.1 3W Cree @ 85"






Jet Beam MKIIX @ 85"






Jet Beam CL-E @ 85"






Fenix L1D CE @ 85"






Dexlight X.1 3W Cree @ 85" Stepped down exposure.






Jet Beam MKIIX @ 85" Stepped down exposure.






Jet Beam CL-E @ 85" Stepped down exposure.






Fenix L1D CE @ 85" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Jet Beam MKIIX @ 85"






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Jet Beam CL-E @ 85"






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Fenix L1D CE @ 85"






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Jet Beam MKIIX @ 85" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Jet Beam CL-E @ 85" Stepped down exposure.






Left, Dexlight X.1 3W Cree. Right, Fenix L1D CE @ 85"


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 27, 2007)

DX should remove the advanced mode and only keep low-med-high
the tint looks blueish to me...

just my 2 cents


----------



## davenlei (Apr 27, 2007)

Ernsanada,


What light level did you take the shots of the MKIIx and Dexlight at? 100% advanced mode? The reason I ask is because the C-LE seems to be keeping up with the MKIIx and Dexlight in the pictures but I know my C-LE is nowhere near the brightness of my MKIIx at 100%.

In your opinion between the MKIIx and Dexlight, which did you like better or were they pretty much the same light but at slightly different prices?

I see you are from Gardena! I grew up there but moved to the OC for my job. I will be rollerblading on the esplanade tomorrow with my family in Hermosa Beach!


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

davenlei said:


> Ernsanada,
> 
> 
> What light level did you take the shots of the MKIIx and Dexlight at? 100% advanced mode? The reason I ask is because the C-LE seems to be keeping up with the MKIIx and Dexlight in the pictures but I know my C-LE is nowhere near the brightness of my MKIIx at 100%.
> ...



All lights were at 100%.

My Jet Beam CL-E is very bright. It is brighter than my Jet Beam MKIIX.

I like the Dexlight. The Dexlight is brighter than the Jet Beam MKIIX that I have. The Dexlight is much cheaper in price. I paid the full price of $70.95 at Emilion's Workbench. 

If I were going to purchase either the Jet Beam MKIIX or Dexlight X.1 at Deal Extreme I would choose the Dexlight X.1. The price is right if you got it at the invitation price. The regular retail price still beats the Jet Beam's price.

The PWM flicker at low brightness modes (5%-30%). The current designed speed is about 100Hz. According to Kyle the current designed speed will be improved to 200Hz or higher for those low light levels.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

This is some other information I received with the Dexlight X.1.

Circuit: 

0.7V-4.2V
0.7V - 2.2V - Works at 1W Regulated
2.2V - 3.7V - Works at 3W Regulated
3.7V - 4.2V - Works at 3W + Direct Drive


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

Battery tube showing the spring.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 27, 2007)

Your CL-E is brighter than your MKIIx? Do you have a oddball CL-E? I would think that the cheaper CL-E which uses a lower power battery would be much less brighter than a MKIIx. Also, all the pictures I have seen show the CL-E an less bright compared to an MKIIx or similar lights.

Either way, The Dexlight sounds good. I do have an invitation number so I may pull the trigger soon. If not, I will probably give my invitation number to someone who wants a Dexlight really bad. 
I just spent too much this past two weeks.


----------



## ibcj (Apr 27, 2007)

Is the HA as good as Jetbeam's ?

Also, does the light go into the advanced mode when shut off from low, just like the MKIIx ?

Just curious, because I really like the quality of the HA with the Jetbeam, but the crummy user interface and failures prevented me from purchasing more.

Did you get a holster with your pre-production model ?


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

davenlei said:


> Your CL-E is brighter than your MKIIx? Do you have a oddball CL-E? I would think that the cheaper CL-E which uses a lower power battery would be much less brighter than a MKIIx. Also, all the pictures I have seen show the CL-E an less bright compared to an MKIIx or similar lights.
> 
> Either way, The Dexlight sounds good. I do have an invitation number so I may pull the trigger soon. If not, I will probably give my invitation number to someone who wants a Dexlight really bad.
> I just spent too much this past two weeks.



I have 2 CL-E's that are brighter than my MKII.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

nystrpr said:


> Is the HA as good as Jetbeam's ?
> 
> Also, does the light go into the advanced mode when shut off from low, just like the MKIIx ?
> 
> ...



The Type III HA is just as good or better than the Jet Beams. It seems tough, I dropped it a couple of times on some rocks about 6 " from the ground, no damage to the Type III HA while I was taking some pictures.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

nystrpr said:


> Is the HA as good as Jetbeam's ?
> 
> Also, does the light go into the advanced mode when shut off from low, just like the MKIIx ?
> 
> ...



The interface is the same as the Jet Beam MKIIX.

No holster only the light.


----------



## havand (Apr 27, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> This is some other information I received with the Dexlight X.1.
> 
> Circuit:
> 
> ...



So, on a 14500, it is completely direct drive and totaly unregulated through the useable range of the battery?


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

havand said:


> So, on a 14500, it is completely direct drive and totaly unregulated through the useable range of the battery?



Looks like it until it reaches 3.7V.


----------



## luminata (Apr 27, 2007)

Rectangular patterns look fine to me . nice and deep is good for grip no?


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

luminata said:


> Rectangular patterns look fine to me . nice and deep is good for grip no?



I like the deeper rectangular patterns. It seems to me it would grip a lot better than a shallow pattern.


----------



## cheapo (Apr 27, 2007)

i am surprised that it beat mk2x on 14500. mk2x is driving led as 1.2 amps, so i wonder what dexlight is driving led at. makes me regret my mk2x purchase.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

cheapo said:


> i am surprised that it beat mk2x on 14500. mk2x is driving led as 1.2 amps, so i wonder what dexlight is driving led at. makes me regret my mk2x purchase.



It could be the Cree lottery. Others are saying that the Jet Beam MKIIX should be brighter than the CL-E but I have 2 CL-E's that are brighter than my MKIIX.


----------



## Nake (Apr 27, 2007)

You say the UI is the same as the MKIIx, but on DX's site it states this as the basic mode which has one more level of brightness. Can you explain?


*Flashlight Modes (Basic): 
*Default Brightness – Lowest Brightness – Maximum Brightness – Medium Brightness – Strobe – Standby (blinks every 60 seconds)*Flashlight Modes (Basic): 
*


----------



## TOOCOOL (Apr 27, 2007)

Do you have a Rexlight to compare it to ?


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

TOOCOOL said:


> Do you have a Rexlight to compare it to ?



My order is still collecting from suppliers.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

Nake said:


> You say the UI is the same as the MKIIx, but on DX's site it states this as the basic mode which has one more level of brightness. Can you explain?
> 
> 
> *Flashlight Modes (Basic):
> ...



Looks like in advanced mode the Dexlight goes from 5% to 10 %. The MKIIX goes from 5% to 20%. So the Dexlight one extra mode in advanced.

SOS mode(low) in the Dexlight is at 10% the MKIIX is at 5%.

In general mode the Dexlight is Low / High / Medium / Strobe / Standby.

The MKIIX basic mode is Mid / Low / High / Strobe (12Hz) / Standby


----------



## amv12 (Apr 27, 2007)

hi ernsanada, thanks for posting a review of this light. I'm on the fence about ordering it and I already have an invitation code. Do you know how long the battery life is for this light?


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 27, 2007)

amv12 said:


> hi ernsanada, thanks for posting a review of this light. I'm on the fence about ordering it and I already have an invitation code. Do you know how long the battery life is for this light?



It should be close to the Jet Beam MKIIX run chart at 100% maximum. Go to http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1994 scroll half way down on the page.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hmmm... I like the general mode lighting order better on the Dexlight. You are making my 'buy' finger itch...

By the way, are you running your CL-E with a 14500 or just an Alkie?


----------



## havand (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for answering that for me. Kinda strange. I thought Jetbeam lights were direct drive from 4.2 to 4, then they went to regulated. Could be wrong though, it's been a few months. Thanks for the review.


----------



## LightJaguar (Apr 28, 2007)

Great posts and thanks for the review ernsanada. 
I ordered two of them at the introductory price. I almost got the MKIIX but then figured/hoped that another flashlight would come along at an "introductory" price. I will give one to my buddy who thinks that his Gerber LX1 is the latest in LED technology.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 28, 2007)

davenlei said:


> Hmmm... I like the general mode lighting order better on the Dexlight. You are making my 'buy' finger itch...
> 
> By the way, are you running your CL-E with a 14500 or just an Alkie?



The CL-E is running on AW"s Protected 14500.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 28, 2007)

FYI, my C-LE on Hi is also (just marginally) brighter than my MkIIX on 100%, with regular alkaline or NiMH batteries.

Nice review, looking forward to getting the Dexlight. Although it looks like they are not using as premium tint bins as the JB, judging from your sample.


----------



## T4R06 (Apr 28, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> It could be the Cree lottery. Others are saying that the Jet Beam MKIIX should be brighter than the CL-E but I have 2 CL-E's that are brighter than my MKIIX.



yes its true. my MKIIX is brighter than CL-E on 100% but not much. on general mode on high they are the same.


----------



## davenlei (Apr 28, 2007)

Ernsanada,


That is why I have the discrepancy in brightness. I am not running my CL-E with a 14500. Just regular Alkies. I have only used my CL-E for a few minutes and do not want to run a 14500 in it since I discovered I do not like twisties and might sell it soon.

So back to the topic. It looks like the DexLight is basically an improved version of the MKIIx but more affordable at the same time. Interesting. Do you have any runtimes?

Great review with a LOT of pictures by the way .


----------



## BMRSEB (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Erns, once again for the pics and review! I bit the bullet and ordered one with the Invitation code along with some 14500 batts and a charger..

When will the madness stop!! I think I'll be getting the LumaPower MRV and that's it for the year...................... I hope..


----------



## psyrens (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks ernsanada for nice reviews and pics.
I have a quick question.
Is max bright in basic mode the same as 100% in advanced mode?
I wonder "maximum(100%)" brightness is accessible in basic mode.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Apr 28, 2007)

T4R06 said:


> yes its true. my MKIIX is brighter than CL-E on 100% but not much. on general mode on high they are the same.


 

My C-LE is brighter thank my MKIIx also, it BLAZES.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I think for all intents and purposes, the C-LE and MkIIX both have the same maximum outut on their highest settings on conventional batteries.

The overall output difference between my C-LE on Hi and MkIIX on 100% is less than 5% on alkaline, NiMh, or L91 lithiuns in my homemade milkcarton lightbox. The MkIIX on Hi in general mode is 80% as bright as 100% advanced mode. The differences reported here are likely just the result of emitter variation.

What does matter is PWM freq: my C-LE is 73Hz, and my MkIIX is 118-120Hz depending on mode. Early reports of the Rexlight from Kai peg it at 95Hz. 

I've got my fingers crossed that the shipping verison of the Dexlight from DX will indeed be 200Hz in the low modes, but given past experience on other lights, I don't have my hopes up. Still, 100Hz is acceptable, barely (the 73Hz C-LE is too low for my tastes)


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 28, 2007)

My measurement may not be accurate, but i post it anyway:

_ C-LE: 68,6 Hz (measured with zelscope)_

It flickers noticeable to me...


edit: meassured again with a new setup: 73,2 Hz


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 28, 2007)

psyrens said:


> thanks ernsanada for nice reviews and pics.
> I have a quick question.
> Is max bright in basic mode the same as 100% in advanced mode?
> I wonder "maximum(100%)" brightness is accessible in basic mode.



Visually the beam brightness looks the same in basic and advanced mode but I don't have a light meter to verify the brightness.


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 28, 2007)

davenlei said:


> Ernsanada,
> 
> 
> That is why I have the discrepancy in brightness. I am not running my CL-E with a 14500. Just regular Alkies. I have only used my CL-E for a few minutes and do not want to run a 14500 in it since I discovered I do not like twisties and might sell it soon.
> ...



I don't have the equipment to do the runs test but the run times should be close to the MKIIX on Deal Extreme's Website. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1994

The chart shows a runtime at 100% with an Ultrafire 14500 Battery.


----------



## Nake (Apr 28, 2007)

These figures are from an MKIIx doing a ceiling bounce with a light meter. The Dexlight is supposed to have JETBeam circuitry so they could be the same. Both levels do look the same to the eye.

100%.........158
Maximum....126


----------



## ernsanada (Apr 28, 2007)

This is where the lanyard goes.


----------



## ernsanada (May 1, 2007)

Looks like Viren has run out of invitation codes.

I have some to offer. Post or PM me.


----------



## ernsanada (May 1, 2007)

I have been using the Dexlight for about 4 days now. 

I don't mind the UI of the Dexlight. I keep the light in basic mode. When you first turn the light on it's in high mode. Push half way down low mode. If you shut off the light it goes back to high mode. These are basically the only 2 modes I need. I always like only one level very bright so I don't mind when I turn the light on it's on full brightness.

Once you have been using the Dexlight for awhile it gets very easy to figure out how all the modes work.

I have been running AW's Protected 14500 with no problems noted at this time.

The Type III hard Anodize is holding up very well. I only dropped it a couple of times when I first got the Dexlight while taking some pictures.

:twothumbs


----------



## BobbyRS (May 2, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I don't mind the UI of the Dexlight. I keep the light in basic mode. When you first turn the light on it's in high mode. Push half way down low mode. If you shut off the light it goes back to high mode. These are basically the only 2 modes I need. I always like only one level very bright so I don't mind when I turn the light on it's on full brightness.
> 
> Once you have been using the Dexlight for awhile it gets very easy to figure out how all the modes work.
> 
> ...


 
I thought that basic mode started in "default" brightness mode and advanced mode started at 100%? I am really considering this light as well since I will only really be using this light in a simular fashion as you. Don't need all the modes, but if it can be used easily for the two modes I would use, starting off at max brightness, then I think I won't mind using this light. Now I am wonderinf if I should hold off for the production run version though...


----------



## Magichunter (May 2, 2007)

I've decided not to use my invitation code and it's available to the first person to PM me and ask for it. The five dollar savings is not worth the wait and the all that comes with the pre order thing.


----------



## ernsanada (May 2, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> I thought that basic mode started in "default" brightness mode and advanced mode started at 100%? I am really considering this light as well since I will only really be using this light in a simular fashion as you. Don't need all the modes, but if it can be used easily for the two modes I would use, starting off at max brightness, then I think I won't mind using this light. Now I am wonderinf if I should hold off for the production run version though...



The advanced mode starts in low mode and on each "soft press" or "half press" the light goes up in brightness 10 levels until it hits strobe.

The Basic mode starts in bright.


----------



## ernsanada (May 2, 2007)

General or basic mode are:

High, low, high, strobe, blinking (starts one blink in high then fades, about 15 seconds later very low blink, about 5 seconds after low blink, about 5 secs. later low blink, continues until I soft click back to the same sequence again.


----------



## BobbyRS (May 3, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The advanced mode starts in low mode and on each "soft press" or "half press" the light goes up in brightness 10 levels until it hits strobe.
> 
> The Basic mode starts in bright.


 
Thanks for clarifying. I was going by what the dealextreme page said. I guess they are just listing the modes and not by the order. So, basic mode starting off in bright; is the brightest mode for the light?


----------



## ernsanada (May 3, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I was going by what the dealextreme page said. I guess they are just listing the modes and not by the order. So, basic mode starting off in bright; is the brightest mode for the light?



It looks like bright to me. It goes from bright to low bright to strobe, etc.. I do not have a light meter to verify if the the first bright is brighter than the second bright. They both look equal to me.


----------



## UnknownVT (May 3, 2007)

*ernsanada* wrote: _"It looks like bright to me. It goes from bright to low bright to strobe, etc.. I do not have a light meter to verify if the the first bright is brighter than the second bright. They both look equal to me."_

I agree, the initial level on my pre-production sample is also at max brightness.

A simple test is to verify if the level does not use PWM - 
since the DEXlight X.1 uses PWM to achieve any lower level.

Please also see my review - which uses plain alkaline and NiMH to supplement/complement ernsanada's review -

DEXlight X.1 Comparison Review


----------



## BobbyRS (May 3, 2007)

Thanks again guys! 

 

ernsanada: Does your light operate the same as UnknownVT's when using a 3.7v Lith-Ion cell; no basic mode? 

 

I like that when using basic mode it goes right to a high brightness level, but I want to only really use a Lith-Ion cell. So I am wondering if I will not have the basic mode/max bright level first when doing so and only be able to get Advanced mode which isn't bright first, but low. I want to be able to start in basic mode with bright first, and then have the option to go into advanced mode for the low level first.

 

It really would be great that if the pre-production light will get a selectable default level first when using any capable cell on both basic and advanced mode!


----------



## ernsanada (May 3, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> Thanks again guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it's the same as UnknownVT's. I am using a 14500.


----------



## BobbyRS (May 3, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Yes it's the same as UnknownVT's. I am using a 14500.


 
Ok. Earlier when you said that you were running the light for 4 days you ususally keep it in basic mode. Then you mention that you have been using a 14500 cell with no issues. I was assuming that you were using the 14500 cell and basic mode together.


----------



## ernsanada (May 3, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> Ok. Earlier when you said that you were running the light for 4 days you ususally keep it in basic mode. Then you mention that you have been using a 14500 cell with no issues. I was assuming that you were using the 14500 cell and basic mode together.



Yes you are correct.


----------



## BobbyRS (May 3, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Yes you are correct.


 
Sorry to keep buggin.... I just want to make sure I got this. So you DO or DO NOT lose Basic Mode while using a 14500 cell?


----------



## ernsanada (May 3, 2007)

BobbyRS said:


> Sorry to keep buggin.... I just want to make sure I got this. So you DO or DO NOT lose Basic Mode while using a 14500 cell?



You do not loose basic mode while using 14500.

You can go into advanced mode with the 14500.


----------



## bondr006 (May 21, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> The CL-E is running on AW"s Protected 14500.



I have seen other 14500 batteries. What are AW's Protected 14500, and where can I find them? I have a C-LE also and would like to get more output. Is there a danger that these batteries will fry my C-LE? Thank you....


----------



## ernsanada (May 21, 2007)

AW's Sale Thread, https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/140362&page=1&pp=30

Fenix Store carries the 14500's, http://fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=53_57&osCsid=10bf335d2ff86934cb273bb4f7da64da

I run my CL-E with 14500's for very short periods due to the horror stories I have been hearing.


----------



## bondr006 (May 21, 2007)

Thank you. It sounds like if I value my light that I should just stick with NiMHs, and e2 Lithiums.


----------



## dts71 (May 22, 2007)

You might want to try CRV3 batteries - that usually consist of 2 3V AA lithium batteries in parallell: http://www.batteryjunction.com/pacrcrphliba.html
(Some CRV3 are built with 2 1.5V AA lithiums in serial though)

The increase in output is substantial but still much safer than 3.7-4.2v (can give you no garantees though). I feel confident to run theese in my C-LE but wouldn't even consider trying 14500s.


----------



## Sengoku (May 24, 2007)

Does anyone else have trouble getting their AW proteced 14500 cells to fit? they are just too long. Im not sure if the new aw cells are longer or the bodys too short...


----------



## Nake (May 24, 2007)

Sengoku said:


> Does anyone else have trouble getting their AW proteced 14500 cells to fit? they are just too long. Im not sure if the new aw cells are longer or the bodys too short...


 
If by new cells you mean the black ones, I have 5 and they all fit. One is just past the end of the body outwardly, but cap still closes completely.


----------



## Sengoku (May 24, 2007)

does your cells measure 51mm? tia


----------



## Nake (May 30, 2007)

Sengoku said:


> does your cells measure 51mm? tia


 
My cells are between 51-52mm. The tube on my light is 51.5mm.


----------



## dts71 (May 30, 2007)

I ordered a new AW P14500 from Fenix Store and it does not fit.
It's almost 51.8 mm, tube length is 51.3mm. 
52mm tube and it would have been ok :shrug:


----------

